# Hi, I'm Heidi



## heidi (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am so happy to be here. Thank you Jeff for your wonderful site and all your hard work. It shows. And thanks to everyone for posting advice and tips for us green horns. I have been smoking for about 6 months now and just love it. I have smoked a couple of bone in shoulder hams, bacon, ribs, steak and some chicken. I would like to try smoking some cheese, nuts and maybe even salt. I also would like to try making some jerky. This is the best hobby.  I hope to talk to you all and share experiences soon. Take care everyone and happy smoking. Heidi


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 3, 2006)

Heidi,

Good to hear from you again..  it is good to know that there are a few ladies around who know a great hobby when they see it! :D 

This is a great place to learn and help others learn the great art and we have a lot of professionals onboard who will be more than ready to help in any way they can.

If you are into gardening, we just kicked off our sister site all about gardening at www.extremehomegardening.com/forum/


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Heidi, Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forums. This is an awesome site and hope that you'll share your great successes and the not so great efforts with us.  No matter how great we know we are, we all can learn from the experiences of others.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm still a greenhorn to this site as well, but I'd also like to stick out my hand and say howdy... I'm liking this site so far and hope they don't run me off too soon!  :lol: 

Glad to have a gal in the house who shares our passion...

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 4, 2006)

Howdy Heidi. Great to have you on the board.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi there, Heidi. Welcome to our group. Check in often, as there is a continuous stream of useful information available as well as lots of friendly folks to share experiences with. You're sure to have alot of fun here and maybe even learn a thing or two as well.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 4, 2006)

yo dudette,

its way cool that your here.

i luv this place.


----------



## heidi (Jan 4, 2006)

You guys are the best. Thank you for making me feel very welcome. Happy smoking, Heidi


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 4, 2006)

Greetings Heidi,
      I'd like to also add my welcome to the forum. I agree that it's great to have a female also interested in the art of smoking. Please let us hear from you often.


----------



## mikeold (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Heidi,

I just want to throw my hat into the ring and say welcome aboard. I'm sure you'll find things to your liking around here.

Mike


----------

